# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  BARASHIN's Dimension Of The UnderWorld

## BARASHIN

Greetings! And so I have been a lurker so to speak of DV for oh about 3 years now. I've done an introduction before, but feel that this is the best way that I can and would like to effectively contribute - via a dream journal.

First off, I have been recording my dreams for approximately 14 years now. My first dream journal dates back to around 1994 when I was just 12. I've always been interested in learning how to LD, but have not seem to be able to have done so, partially because my focus of study on dreams is the potentional cognitive abilities it can unfold. That and that I'm more interested with how 'regular' dreams pertain to our everday life. 

However, with that said, I've had a handful of LDs and would like to take it to the next level by recognising dream signs. In the beginning, there were no message boards, internet, or even PC's, so I've always done the ol' notebook thing. I'm now ready to take it to the next level and share my great (or unique) dream visions with the great community here -- and in the process -- honing my ability at LD'ing.

I'm also a writer at heart. So, I've had some ideas of making this a special journal. We'll see how it evolves over time.

Anyway, like I said, I have about 14 years' worth of dreams. The dreams, for the most part will be recent, as I've recalled them. However I will do "flash back" posts highlighting certain dreams from 2006, 2005, 1997, 1995 etc. from time to time.

In the dream summaries the colour coding will look something like this:
*(b)Red* - Dream Signs
*(b)Brown* - Dream Setting
Sky Blue - Lucid Dream
Grass Green - Re-occuring Dream
*(b) Pink* - Vision

*(b)* is bold. 

Dream settings are re-occuring dream settings. For example, the house/area in which I grew up is a common setting of mine. With having dreams in that setting almost nightly, I will soon be recognising them easily thus opening the door to the world of lucidity.

*Visions* are most often fragments of dreams, for whatever reason. Maybe it's all I remember, maybe it was simply a static image of some sort. These often manifest themselves in some form in my waking life...and when it does, I will indicate so.

I'll add to this code as the need arises. 
After this post I'm going to make a "dummy" post. That post will be regularly updated with a collection/running list of dream signs, characters and settings. I'm going to try to do something with it yet. Not sure. I'll let the dreams decide.

I'm a big supporter of imagery. So, there will be lots of pictures etc. to give a picture to the dreams. 


Now that that's all set. A couple of points.I've always followed baseball and wrestling. As a result there are often dreams with those themes. Very short though.The dreams written here will be written in the present. So instead of _I was walking into the giant ape's mouth...,_ it will read _I am walking into the giant ape's mouth..._I work as a tv/radio writer. So some of my dreams will contain happenings with real radio people in office settings, while other dreams may be about jumping unicorns.I have changed names of my friends, family etc., however I do have a great relationship with my parents, so they're in there alot.Get set for a fun ride folks! I hope that you all enjoy this great experience with me. Feel free to clutter up BARASHIN'S Dimension of the UnderWorld with any of your comments!!

----------


## BARASHIN

Signs List

----------


## BARASHIN

*Dream Title:*
At The Television Station w/ Lou Dobbs

_Lou Dobbs is the anchor and managing editor of CNN's Lou Dobbs Tonight and a founding member of the network in 1980, as well as CNN's financial news division. Additionally, Dobbs anchors a nationally-syndicated financial news radio report. He writes a monthly column for Money magazine, a weekly syndicated column for the Sunday issue of the New York Daily News, is a contributing editor for U.S. News and World Report and also manages and edits his own financial newsletter, the Lou Dobbs Money Letter._

*Title:* Loosers
*Vividness:* 5 (on a scale of 1-5) 
*Characters:* Lou Dobbs, Fat Black Guy
_I am sitting at my desk writing the script for today's show. Another fine day at the office. Lou Dobbs is in the office today. I can feel the scare coming off of his staff from my seat over here. Oh..here comes Lou._

"Hi Lou"

*Lou:* "Hello, good afternoon, BARASHIN."

_I go over to the printer to pull out the script I just printed._

*Lou:* "Hey, BARASHIN. Let me ask you a question. Your boss..Jen..she's babysitting my son - do you remember the babysitters' name?"

"Oh no...I really don't know. I think it's Renee? Maybe? It begins with an 'R', I think. I'm not too sure."

Lou: "Hmmmmm. Yes, I think so, too."

"I think you should ask her though, Mr. Dobbs - just to be sure"

Lou: I will, you're right. I'll be right back, I think she's over there on the other side of those cubicles next to your desk.

_Lou goes over for a short while. Not sure about the answer he got, but I always enjoying talking to him. Because I like him? No. I know that he can help my career. But all I hear is about his bad side, and here I am trying to get on his good side. Oh, here he comes. He proceeds to sit down right in front of me, here at the printer machine!_

*Lou:* "So, how's everything going for you BARASHIN"

Well-- 
_Suddenly, this large thugged out Black fellow comes up to our desk. This guy is always friendly to me, and I like him...but Lou is not a guy to 'shoot the sh*t'. Not your guy to 'see what's poppin'. What the...he begins to scream in Lou Dobbs' ear!_


*Fat Black Guy:* *"Yo Lou!! This guy BARASHIN...HE IS THE MAN! HE IS THE MAN!! HE IS FROM HARVARD MOTHER F***ER! HE IS FROM HARVARD! HARVARD! HARVARD!"*

_Oh my god. Mr. Dobbs looks disgusted. I like this guy. I don't know his name, but he's very cool, very down to earth, and just an all around fun guy chat with. I always see him around, but this is NOT the place. And he is screaming directly into Mr. Dobbs' ear. His lips are almost touching Mr. Dobbs' ear as I watch his saliva fly all over the side of Mr. Dobbs' face. Mr. Dobbs is repulsed. I hope this doesn't hurt my chances of making a good impression on Mr. Dobbs._ 

*Fat Black Guy:* *"Yo Lou!! HARVARD BABY!! BARASHIN IS DA MAN!*

_At this point, the Fat Black Guy leaves._ 

_I don't even say goodbye. Lou has been outright ignoring him, by looking down, at this point. And, quite frankly, so am I._

"I'm sorry, Lou. I don't even know that guys name."

*Lou:* "It's fine, (laughs) I understand. You what we call people, like that right?
"Losers?" 

*Lou:* (laughs) "That's right, BARASHIN. He's a loser."

----------


## BARASHIN

*Dream Title:* Comet Escapes
 
_Golden retriever family pet of Danny Tanner (Bob Saget) on the domestic sitcom FULL HOUSE/ABC/1987-95. Danny's girls D.J. (Candace Cameron), Stephanie (Jodie Sweetin) and Michelle (Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen) often talked to the dog when they had a personal problem. Comet's finest TV moment was blowing out a candle at his first-birthday party. Cristie Miele is Comet's trainer; Ajax the dog was his body double. Comet later starred in the feature film Fluke (1995) with Mathew Modine as a man reincarnated as a dog._

*Title:* Comet Escapes
Vividness: 2 (on a scale of 1-5) 

*Characters*: Comet, 2 Unidentified Others
_We're trying to get Comet, the lovable Dog from Full House, to one side of this room so that we can tie him up to the wall. Stay still Comet!!_

----------


## BARASHIN

*Dream Title:* The Kung Fu Radio Adventure
Vividness: 5 (on a scale of 1-5) 
*Characters*: Imus, Cain, Bobby Heenan, Zeus My Dept Head, Igor the disgruntled radio engineer, my julie

_It's another great day here at the radio station office. Man, I love my job. I come in. Do scripts. Maybe record some prank calls for the comedy dept. It's all the things that I was doing as a kid -- so I have no reason to complain about my "9-5" job. Anyway, it's time to get set to go somewhere with my department. The boss of my department, Dr. Zeus Dewlock told me that I could wait right outside his office before we are to leave. Surprinsgly, Igor, the disrgrunteled engineer of the radio staff has decided to take the seat that I was going to sit in._
_Zeus said I can sit there._
*Igor:* "You sit there. i'll sit here."
_Um, ok._
_We get set to head out to where we are all to go collectivly. However, I am unsure and really don't know where we're going to go. We are now in a plane. Why? Not sure.  So, I get in the CO-PILOTS seat._

_I'm going to use my cell phone to tell -- what the...we are heading up...and quickly take a nose dive down. What the f***?!?!? I don't even know where we're going!?!_
_Well, I end up in a train. Glad to have been out of that situation._

_So now I was on a train. And now my group of buds have changed! Now with me is my grade school girl bud of many years Julia. I can't believe the lovely Julia is here. We're about to take our seats on the train...but should I sit next to her? i'm not too sure. This is awkard. Well, after a several moments, I loose her...and the group that we're supposed to be with. HOwever, now with 30 strong in my "group" we enter a train car that is on it's way forward. I was sure to avoid sitting next to Julia. Just because, it would be awkward._
_Now, it seems I've been equiped with a plastic bag that contains things that the group needs. For some reason, there is a feeling among all of us that there should be MORE people here._
_Anyway, I end up in the group separated, in the streets. After a few moments, I decide that I'm going to take on this adventure no matter where it leads. I'm going to take this supply bag that I'm carrying and find the group. This bag seems to contain all of the essentials that I need to survive.  I'm going to find MY group._

_At this point, the action begins_

_There's IMUS! Don Imus..I am in a forest and there is a fence with a ton of people there. Imus is among one of them. As I contiue into the forest and look on I notice that these people are chanting...some sort of native American chant..._

_Among the faces, I also see Bobby The Brain Heenan!_ 

_Along with, Imus, on the other side of the fence, they continue to do chants that I do not understand! HOw do I get over there?_ 

_What is going on? Then, suddenly it happens...._
__
_Cain from the Kung Fu series appears! This is this the guard, the boss, the man, el hefe I suppose! He is throwing kick after kick, chop and chop, punch after punch....he is going after me!!! I have no choice but to backflip, dodge, duck and weeve out of his way....but he is FAST!!! I continue to flip, jump, and dodge his attacks._

----------


## BARASHIN

*Dream Title*: Shots Fired!!
*Vividness:* 5 (out of 5)
*Characters:* The Tanner Family, Zeus Dewlock the dept head, Futurama people, Father, El Gato 
*Summary*:

_I'm at a family/friend picnic of sorts at this beautiful grassy park. What a peaceful day today is. I'm carrying a box to a different spot, from where we had been sitting here in the park. I look hard and hard for a spot with My Father, as I'm sure he wants to sit near the centre. But he was suprsingly happy at the spot where we were at - at the far left. I decide to get on a bus - then I quickly return after having a nice conversation with the bus driver. My step sister joins me at this point. It is Stephanie from the 80s sitcom Full house._


_Upon returning, to our spot, we are at a table and I begin playing with a powdery substance that's on the table. This is odd, since I'm not a fan of_ 
_"the coke"._

At this point...the carnage begin! *BOOM!* BOOM! wham!! Shot! Shots _fired! Shots fired! There is pandamonium! There is anarchy! Shots are being fired everywhere!_ 
_But from where? From whom? Everyone was running around as shots were being fired. I was ducking and diving out of the way. My defense for getting avoiding the shots was to dive into water (but I did not get wet), through walls, and through floors!_ 

_My cat is around, too. She'll be ok._


_Who were shooting these shots? It seemed to be the trio of some of the people from the FUTURAMA series, Zeus Dewlock, and the Tanner family from Full House!!!_

_This bombardment of gun shots from the 3 entities above continued on for quite some time. As I stay out of harms way, I notice a garage door closing while looking at Zeus Dewlock's cracked cell phone that I've just picked up. I'm trying to make out the words that's on the door. It says something like "??? site." Can't quite see that first word...._

----------


## BARASHIN

For the record, those are the first two dreams that I remember ever having to do with the Tanner family..or full house.

----------


## BARASHIN

*Date*: 9th May 08
*Title:*: Back From The Light
*Vividness*: 5 (out of 5)

*I'm inside of a field/grassy area of some sort*. I see my friends JR, *Falcom* and someone else. I ask everyone how they are doing. I haven't seen JR & Falcom in a long while. Falcome askes if I have heard about something that happened to one of our common friends. I ask him to tell me. I have not heard. He is reluctant to do so. I insist that he tell me and say _"Well, as long as he's alive, he's OK"_ Then I realise...I'm talking to Falcome...Falcome has been dead for two years!!!!!!!!! With that fact, I now become lucid.


There is Falcome. RIP. He died just last year at the young age of 22. I ask Falcome how he is doing. He says good. We're inside of a basketball court. We never played basketball together. The jumpy happy buddy takes my neckless and runs around the corner full of good spirit. I stay lucid I keep reminding myself that I am dreaming by looking at Falcome, as I seem to sometimes forget. Falcome is wearing a cap sideways. I ask how everything is, and he answers _"I've entered" ._ 

I say _"Where?"_ Falcome answers by pointing to the sky. I say to Falcome _"Teach me something. I need to learn something today"._ He doesn't say anything and just looks at me grinning a little. We begin playing basketball with some young kids here inside the court. I miss shot after shot. I see Falcome drifting off into the sidelines....I call him over and decide to make it me and Falcome against everyone else. After a pass to Falcome he accidnetly knocks down a kid with a charge. End of game.

I then "wake up" looking for my dream journal. But i can't find it. Since I can't find my regular journal, I use my notebook that I'm using to learn spanish in, to record the dream instead. 

(Then I really wake up)

----------


## BARASHIN

It should be noted that a week after that dream a colleague passed of the same way that Falcone passed.

----------


## BARASHIN

*Date*: 11th May 08
*Title:*: Train To Somewhere
*Vividness*: 4.3 (out of 5)

I'm at work. It seems to be a mxed office of my *current job and my previous job of about a year and a half ago.* My current job is on one floor while the other job is on the other. Max, from my old job thought that my current executive producer needed some *Foo Fighter* sounbites for the next show. But, then thought no. I was going to ask Max if he saw King Mike's (President of the old work place, where Max currently works) new office. It was huge. But then I thought better of asking him and starting gossip. Shortly thereafter I thought that our producer _did_ need those soundbites.

But it seemed to be too late as Max was ahead of me...heading for the train to the old office. 


I ran to the train platform to catch the train. I got on the first train that came...and it was the wrong train going in the opposite direction! Argghhhhh. I'm not going to get back to my office in good time. I had just remembered that today we were honouring the great Lou Dobbs. I'm wondering frantically where I am. I look on my blackberry and see an indian guy with a familiar face from where I used to live talk and read the email. He says
_"No Monday Morning Menopause. Be there at 9 Sharp (to honour Lou)._
_3-6-6-8 | To Cliff" (my executive producer)_

----------


## BARASHIN

*Date: 11th May 08*
*Title:: Cartoon Drawboard* 
*Vividness: 5 (out of 5)*

*Lucid Vision*

There is a vision of a cartoon drawboard in front of my eyes. This cartoon settings looks to be a typical portion of a living room; Couch and coffee table with a window to my left.

I think of a man coming through the window, to ensure I am lucid. He comes flying through the window breaking it open. Then I think of these characters and they manifest themselves until I think of the next. They pose and then move on.

----------


## BARASHIN

*Date*: 11th May 08
*Title:*: Ovlon Shore
*Vividness*: 5 (out of 5)

Today I'm on my way to my old house that I moved out of last year. There are some things that I need to take from the old house that I left behind. Blankets, namely.  *My Father is driving me* to the town. I'm suprised to see a massive gaathering in the back yard. Ah! a box of blankets are on the back porch. There is the owner of the house Missy. I don't like Missy. I walk in and through the initial corridor area I see a asian family sitting at the table. 
_"I used to live here"_ I say to the family.  The Family turns back to me as the youngest of the two talks to me. I ask when they are officially moving in.
_"I don't know"_ he cheerfully says whilst shrugging his shoulders.  _"We don't need it"_

The house is much, much bigger than I remember. I continue in. The interior is a giant mall. I looked up and i t looked like the name of the mall was "Olvon Shore". Inside various stores sold sneakers, hats, clothes...you know the type of things that Mall sells. I didn't have any intention of buying anything. I was just taken back by the massive mall. 

I continue on looking for my things. I see bikes, and tons of chairs...but nothing that belongs to me. I begin to walk back in a different way. This mall is busy. I continue to the back and my Father is actually talking to Missy. Before I get all the way out my Father asks _"Hey Barashin! What do you think of this house?"_  I continue to the back and Missy tells me to watch out for the neighbours dog. I also see to young twin girls who look familiar.  Father ran back to the car. I'm behind him and reside in the back seat of the car. We're joined by some lady. 

We were takling about something and this lady says interrupts our conversation that I did not tell my Father something. She wanted a lap dance!

My Father was actually thinking about it! Here I was thinking to myself _She interrupted me for this?_ 

My Father answered by saying _"If I were 19, I would play you like a..."_

----------

